# Export table from power pivot or power BI



## Myura (Jun 21, 2016)

I am making a database to run some regressions on Eviews. So once I'm done with the table, I have to export that table to Eviews or any other statistical software. But I'm not sure how to export a table or tables from data model.

If I cannot do that, then no point in spending time in the power pivot to transform my data. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## sheetspread (Jun 21, 2016)

This seemed to work for transferring to R:

r - Exporting data from PowerPivot - Stack Overflow


----------



## cmcreynolds (Jun 22, 2016)

Can you select the "table" on "Load to" and export that table? Or are you wanting to automate things more?


----------



## Myura (Jul 8, 2016)

cmcreynolds said:


> Can you select the "table" on "Load to" and export that table? Or are you wanting to automate things more?



My data is too large to load into the spreadsheet.


----------



## sheetspread (Jul 8, 2016)

Copying/pasting into .txt or Kasper's powershell method:

Dump the results of a DAX query to CSV using PowerShell – Kasper de Jonge Microsoft BI Blog

didn't help?


----------

